# Fort Erie Ontario, Canada tractor show



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is a link to the Niagra Antique Power Assoc. 32nd annual Power display on July 2-4, 2004 featuring Ford equipment. Here is a link:

http://www.simplicityva.com/NAPA/Show.html


----------

